# Fan Constantly Runs When Heat Or Ac On or Defrost



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If your talking about the engine cooling fan, I'm pretty sure it comes on with the AC setting always(the defroster also uses the AC). If the fan is running at full high speed might be an indication your coolant is low, did you check the surge tank level?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

:iagree: with spacedout! What does your water temp gauge show.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi thetireman1c,

I understand that you are experiencing difficulties with your Cruze. We are unable to provide technical advice, but we would like to look further into your fan concern. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our assistance is needed. Hoping to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Argenthorn (Feb 6, 2021)

Sounds like the resistor pack isn't working properly. Check out these videos from South Main Auto on youtube. 



 and


----------

